# Server Outage - 4-8-2007



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 8, 2007)

There was an outage of approximately 3 hours today.  The cause has been traced to a now replaced faulty power supply in the server. 

No data was lost during the outage.

We apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 8, 2007)

apology accepted  

I didn't do it.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 8, 2007)

It was one of Bob's cats.  I swear if I told him once I told him a hundred times to keep them away from the computers!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 8, 2007)

Hard way to find out that you're not supposed to connect computers to outlets controlled by light switches. Live and learn.

No problem, Bob


----------



## Kacey (Apr 8, 2007)

So... what?  You were trying Google's new TiSP service? :lol:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 8, 2007)

Lisa said:


> It was one of Bob's cats. I swear if I told him once I told him a hundred times to keep them away from the computers!


 
Which one did it?


----------



## exile (Apr 8, 2007)

This was one of the longest three hours in my life... I should probably be worried by that, now that I think about it... :uhohh:


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 8, 2007)

The kitten in the right hand bottom pic.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow, that was a close one. I almost went back to E-Budoiratelau


----------



## Lisa (Apr 8, 2007)

exile said:


> This was one of the longest three hours in my life... I should probably be worried by that, now that I think about it... :uhohh:



Yeah, ya need a life, Exile.  I wasn't worried, really.  I didn't phone Bob, no, not me, uh uh.....and I didn't talk to him online, nope...I didn't hit refresh every .3 seconds.......:uhohh:

sigh....we need a twelve step program together :lol2:


----------



## exile (Apr 8, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Yeah, ya need a life, Exile.  I wasn't worried, really.  I didn't phone Bob, no, not me, uh uh.....and I didn't talk to him online, nope...I didn't hit refresh every .3 seconds.......:uhohh:



I _KNEW it!!!_  You were on that refresh sequence constantly, right? For practically the whole three hours? Getting up to go get some coffee or sharpen a pencil or whatever, just to stretch out the interval between control-r hits to maybe fifteen seconds or so, to increase the odds that the problem would be fixed by the time you got back? Staring in hostile frustration at the tax returns you'd been kidding yourself you'd been working on, and now actually had to think about _doing_? (Actually you might not have been doing that... yours aren't due till the 30th, eh?) I knew it couldn't just be me....



> sigh....we need a twelve step program together :lol2:



I second that... and I think that if some of our pals out there are honest, they, um, maybe were doing something similar? Lisa and I have confessed, isn't anyone else going to step up? And don't deny that you were doing the same thing_we both know betterand so does Chew!_ :EG:


----------



## Lisa (Apr 8, 2007)

exile said:


> I _KNEW it!!!_  You were on that refresh sequence constantly, right? For practically the whole three hours? Getting up to go get some coffee or sharpen a pencil or whatever, just to stretch out the interval between control-r hits to maybe fifteen seconds or so, to increase the odds that the problem would be fixed by the time you got back? Staring in hostile frustration at the tax returns you'd been kidding yourself you'd been working on, and now actually had to think about _doing_? (Actually you might not have been doing that... yours aren't due till the 30th, eh?) I knew it couldn't just be me....



Mine are done.  Filed.  Got the return and spent it already. 





exile said:


> I second that... and I think that if some of our pals out there are honest, they, um, maybe were doing something similar? Lisa and I have confessed, isn't anyone else going to step up? And don't deny that you were doing the same thing&#8212;_we both know better&#8212;and so does Chew!_ :EG:



Yeah, Chew knows all! :EG:


----------



## exile (Apr 8, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Mine are done.  Filed.  Got the return and spent it already.



Every year I vow I will do that. I will have them in by the end of January. And I have a perfect record on that vow so far... :lol:





Lisa said:


> Yeah, Chew knows all! :EG:



Yes, and with Franca as a second... um... persuasive factor, I wonder why we aren't hearing more from our pals out there...


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 9, 2007)

Funny, I thought something or someone had CHEWed through the wires .... :idunno:


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 9, 2007)

I have to confess that I may not have spent three hours hitting F5 but I did spend an hour cycling through other websites with a periodic "Is MT back up yet" boomerang.

Seriously, it's a sign of how much I enjoy coming here that I had a definite feeling of "what do I do now?" as much of my on-line time is now spent browsing these fora.

Glad you're all back :tup:.


----------

